# Little Mikey is a bad ***



## Big Don (May 26, 2011)

*Boy Wrestles 6-Foot Gator After Catching It While Fishing*

*WKMG Excerpt:
ROCKLEDGE, Fla. -- *Florida Fish and  Wildlife Conservation Commission officers were called to a home in  Rockledge on Wednesday after they were told a 10-year-old boy dragged a  6-foot alligator home from a nearby canal.        Michael Dasher said he was fishing with his  friends from the side of the canal, near Green Road and Fiske Boulevard,  when something caught the hook."The line snapped," Michael said.His friend, Kentral Welch, said he thought Michael caught a big one.  

  "I thought it was a really big fish until I saw his face," Kentral said.The boys said Michael hooked a 6-foot alligator.Michael  said the alligator ran at him, so he started hitting it with sticks. He  said at one point he jumped on the back of the beast.Michael was  somehow able to capture the animal, which wildlife officials measured  at 5 feet 9 inches long, and drag it home without getting seriously  injured.


----------



## Big Don (May 26, 2011)

The biggest thing I ever brought home was after a long night of drinking...


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 26, 2011)

I use to bring snakes and frogs home, THAT freaked my Mom out. I con only imagine the look on her face if i brought home an alligator!!

Kids got a pair, i'll give him that!


----------



## Aikicomp (May 27, 2011)

Biggest thing I brought home was a 3 ft. snapping turtle that I accidentally stepped on crossing a stream. I thought it was a rock and when I stepped on it....it moved! My friend and I grabbed it and said " we gotta bring this home and show your mom" Well my mom was NOT pleased with our catch and called the cops to get rid of it. 

The cop who came was like " you two again! (he knew us from previous encounters of the enviromental kind) You guys brought this thing 1/4 mile from the park to here?" 

We said "yup". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cop said "Why doesn't that suprise me"

Cop said it was the "most fearless" and "incredibly stupidest" thing he had seen in a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The previous time he had to call us off the ice when the passaic river froze over and we decided to cross the river! we were half way across when he saw us.

Ahhh the fearlessness and ignorance of youth.

and yes, back then, I was known as Mikey.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 27, 2011)

Aikicomp said:


> Biggest thing I brought home was a 3 ft. snapping turtle that I accidentally stepped on crossing a stream.


 
I bet it sure was hard swimming cross that stream, with both hands holding onto your dingalingaling....


----------



## Aikicomp (May 30, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I bet it sure was hard swimming cross that stream, with both hands holding onto your dingalingaling....


 
Stream was shallow, maybe two feet deep where we were crossing.


----------



## Big Don (May 30, 2011)

Aikicomp said:


> Stream was shallow, maybe two feet deep where we were crossing.


Here


----------



## MA-Caver (May 30, 2011)

We could introduce Mikey to Bindi and when they grow up the whole Irwin thing can start all over again... Crikey.


----------

